
Discrete Analysis (arXiv overlay journal) has been launched - n4r9
https://gowers.wordpress.com/2016/03/01/discrete-analysis-launched/
======
dbcurtis
Let's hope this catches on in computer science.

~~~
freddref
Is it a little strange that computer science types aren't leading the way in
this sort of thing?

------
n4r9
Journal Website:
[http://discreteanalysisjournal.com/](http://discreteanalysisjournal.com/)

Previous HN thread about the initial journal announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10197152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10197152)

